# Dent in negative terminal in VTC4



## ConradS (9/12/14)

Advise needed. I noticed there are some small dents, not marks on the negative terminal of one of my vtc4 cells. So small I cannot take a photo even, can be seen as crease-like marks when at an angle. I guess from my charger or a mod. Toss or keep?


----------



## capetocuba (9/12/14)

I have quite a few batteries with dents on negative from my one mech mod. Been using them for 6 months since that happened, no problems.


----------



## KieranD (10/12/14)

Keep em


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/12/14)

Keep. My oldest set of batteries have scratches and little ding marks and a noticeable dent from using them in a 69 mech. As long as the insulation is good and they hold a charge I'll hold on to them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

I got a couple of samsungs from when i started with mods. NOTE this is from before I knew better. but I use to carry them arround in my pocket so they got all sorts of dings on them from keys and cell phones and stuff. still works just as well as when I bought them. 

Hang on to it, as long the insulation is cool and you cant short out the + terminal to the casing, And the dent doesn't look like you tried to open it with a 4 pound hammer... its all good and groovey.


----------



## ConradS (21/12/14)

Sorry for the late reply guys, thanks so much for the feedback.


----------



## Necris (21/12/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Keep. My oldest set of batteries have scratches and little ding marks and a noticeable dent from using them in a 69 mech. As long as the insulation is good and they hold a charge I'll hold on to them.


Same here,incidentally,removing the bottom contact pin resolves this with the 69 mech without influencing conductivity


----------



## Gazzacpt (21/12/14)

Necris said:


> Same here,incidentally,removing the bottom contact pin resolves this with the 69 mech without influencing conductivity


That thing was the most finicky mod I ever owned. I passed it on to someone with more patience than I have.


----------

